# UNCALCIFIED EGG



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 27, 2013)

*This was laid by one of our most productive female aldabras last night. This was the first out followed by eight additional perfect shelled eggs. *


----------



## bigred (Oct 27, 2013)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> *This was laid by one of our most productive female aldabras last night. This was the first out followed by eight additional perfect shelled eggs. *



WOW Thats a first for me, has this ever happend before


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 27, 2013)

bigred said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > *This was laid by one of our most productive female aldabras last night. This was the first out followed by eight additional perfect shelled eggs. *
> ...



** We have never had one like this before, however have had some that were under calcified and over calcified. *


----------



## sibi (Oct 27, 2013)

Is this normal for females to lay one of these? If not, what could have cause this calcified deposit? It looks humongous.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 27, 2013)

sibi said:


> *Is this normal for females to lay one of these? If not, what could have cause this calcified deposit? It looks humongous.*



** This is not typical for us, however it is the same exact size of a regular Aldabra calcified egg (about 2"), just has not calcified. I have heard of this, however never experienced one in person until last night. It is not a calcium deposit, it is a regular egg with no calcium over the exterior. It is basically a yolk only. I do not know what might have caused or contributed to this, however i did call my friends in the giant tortoise community and a few have experienced similar with both the Aldabra and Galapagos species.*


----------



## TigsMom (Oct 27, 2013)

The Tortoise that laid the Golden Egg? Interesting.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow. Fascinating. The additional 8 eggs are okay, thank goodness. But where was the calcium, where did it go or not go, for the first one? So interesting.


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 28, 2013)

Strange..yellow egg..


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 28, 2013)

I have found eggs like this in my Manouria nests, however, they actually looked like eggs without shells - albumen and yolk and messy.


----------



## ascott (Oct 28, 2013)

Greg, what will you do with this one?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 28, 2013)

This is pretty common with some of the marine turtles. Consider how closely ALDABRAMAN monitors his tortoises, increasing the chance he would find what a great many people would overlook. 

Remember all of the egg is made from extracellular materials along a "tube". They are not the result of a cell division. 

Dave Lee published an article in a journal, based out of the state museum of North Carolina of a goose that laid an egg, with a real golfball inside. Really, not a joke. 

When you are done puzzling that, consider the more rare thing is the close monitoring of these tortoises that resulted in the observation.

Will


----------



## cdmay (Oct 28, 2013)

Will said:


> This is pretty common with some of the marine turtles. Consider how closely ALDABRAMAN monitors his tortoises, increasing the chance he would find what a great many people would overlook.
> 
> Remember all of the egg is made from extracellular materials along a "tube". They are not the result of a cell division.
> 
> ...



I've never see that either. But then I get the point that since we are (mostly) keen observers of what goes on with our animals, we are bound to see things that most likely, happen on a regular basis outside of captivity.


----------



## ILoveTortoises2 (Oct 28, 2013)

WOW... I never seen an egg before from a tort....Very interesting. Is it ok to put it with the other eggs?? Are you going to see what happens to this egg???


----------



## ben32hayt (Oct 28, 2013)

What is going to happen with the egg? Will it decay or will the embryo form into a tortoise?


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 28, 2013)

I would love to see if that egg makes it . It would be cool to put a camera on it to see it grow . Like one of them clear radios so you can see how it works .


----------



## Benjamin (Oct 29, 2013)

My old female I.elongata laid several eggs in 2010-2011 that had no outer calcium layer. These were dropped on the surface not nested. She had not laid eggs for many years prior this. I got her in 2008. In 2012 and 2013 she has produced several viable clutches of normal eggs.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Oct 29, 2013)

Very interesting.... despite not having an outer shell, it seems to be holding its shape pretty well. Does it feel soft, or like a normal egg?


----------



## AnnV (Nov 15, 2013)

Shelless eggs are relatively common in the chicken world.


Shelless eggs are relatively common in the chicken world.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Nov 15, 2013)

Very common for chickens. Coolest thing, too. They're healthy to and viable (if breeding).


----------

